# Bait shop near Brookville?



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Heading over to fish brookville lake in IN memorial day weekend. Staying at campground at the 4h fairgrounds in brookville. Where is there a place that sells live bait around that area that sells like minnows, chubs, bluegill, isralie anything like that? Also what is the best bait for striper or walleye out there?


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

91 views and nobody can respond???


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd help ya if I could. Most people probably were looking to see where brookville was. 

I had a 153 views asking about a popular res. And nobody bothered to respond, so don't feel bad. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

ok, now 92!!!! grinning! 

ok, ive only fished over there a few times but there is the mid lake store on the road to the Fairfield Ramp, and then there is one across from the main park office a little further south there... thats about all I'm familiar with so far! 

Goodluck, and stay safe!

Rick

Yep, thats me way back behind you in the white, and blue Grumman semi V... with that little 9.9 on the back!


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

52 Pick-Up as you come into Brookville has any kind of bait you'd want plus some tackle, there's a few others along the road to the campground. Have no idea about the stripers, never caught one there but as for the walleye you can bottom bounce live bait, troll crankbaits or find a windy bank and cast crankbaits...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you go north out of brookville on 101 there is a bait shop at garr hill ramp on your left. alittle farther up the road is mounds state park, there is a bait shop on the right side. alittle farther up the road there is anothe nice bait shop on the right side. if you get to liberty you missed it. these are the only ones i know of, and they are all on the east side of the lake. i have done alot of fishing out of the garr hill ramp and also the state ramp at the campgrounds. hope this helps you alittle.

as for bait about the best bait i know of for stripers is to catch your own shad. and for eyes you can use any of the standard walleye baits. we use to come out of garr hill onto the main lake and just troll crank baits up the shore line going north. but it would probably be a good place for jig and minnow combos as we got hung up alot trolling, but we did catch some eyes. but the bottom is just up and down threw there. good luck.
sherman


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I know exactly where these baitshops are thanks alot! Anyone know if there are any blue or shovelhead cat in brookville?


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

I just fished Brookville for the first time ever two weeks ago. We stopped at the store across from the entrance to Mounds. Can't remember the name of it but they were very nice folks and seemed to have a pretty good selection of bait and tackle. We bought our licenses there and the guy that was running the place gave us a lot of helpful advice about where to fish, what lures to try, etc.


----------

